# Roo-Coo Champ (Daryl's Birds)



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

For those that don't know and probably most don't .. I am bird sitting Daryl's (Pigeonmama) Budapest Tumblers that she got from KariJo ..

HOLY COW!! Lazlo is the ROO-COO-ING Champ Of The World .. OMG .. this little bug eyed beauty can "HOLLER" louder than anybody and do it longer than anybody. This little DUDE is a HOSS in the "Hey! Notice me .. I AM a handsome BOY" category! 

He and Lily are all settled in here, but Lazlo is a TRIP! I can't believe the vocalization from this little bitty pigeon! 

Lazlo and Lily will be going to Pigeonmama just as soon as the weather permits, but .. BOY .. I am having such a blast with these two .. just incredible little birds.

Terry


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

Laughing my butt of here! Just remember where and who they belong to.
Because I have trouble walking and getting around, my nephew built a small loft in my workshop for me. In the morning I get the newspaper, a cup of coffee and wander down to the shop, get the wood stove burning and sit in my recliner reading the paper. I listen to the pigeons carrying on and I swear I have never been so relaxed in my life. I have two cock birds that try to out do each other with their courting. They make such a racket. Sometimes I will put a mirror in the loft and they will just prance and preen in front of it. They give vanity a new meaning. 
Aren't pigeons great!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

UncleBuck said:


> Laughing my butt of here! Just remember where and who they belong to.


And just what do you mean by this comment? Are you saying I have a big mouth? Has Pidgey paid you to start picking on me too? Isn't Pidgey Reb bad enough, he now has to start his own, private army. Poor little ole me.
Terry, glad to hear the good news on my kids. When you post more pics, please post one of Laz and Lily.
Daryl


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

I love this forum! I love Pigeons! I think them birds are just trying to impress a new lady and will go to whatever mean they may have at there disposal.
Terry, How many birds do you currently have?
Daryl, When I was stationed in Maine (Loring Air Force Base, 1982-84) around this time of year, everything was frozen until June. My Uncle was a potato farmer and used to brag/complain) that Maine had ten months of winter and two months damn poor sledding.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

I'm glad you get a chance to enjoy the antics and vocalings of the feathered frogs, I love mine, they are a trip!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

UncleBuck said:


> Terry, How many birds do you currently have?


My personal pet birds number around 60. There are an additional 40 or more here most of the time that are rescues/rehabs that will be released or adopted out when ready. So, the count is almost always 100+. When baby bird season gets into full swing there will also be dozens of babies here consisting of ducklings, sparrows, starlings, and pigeons.

Will get some Lazlo and Lily pics in the next day or two.

Terry


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

UncleBuck said:


> Laughing my butt of here! Just remember where and who they belong to.
> Because I have trouble walking and getting around, my nephew built a small loft in my workshop for me. In the morning I get the newspaper, a cup of coffee and wander down to the shop, get the wood stove burning and sit in my recliner reading the paper. I listen to the pigeons carrying on and I swear I have never been so relaxed in my life. I have two cock birds that try to out do each other with their courting. They make such a racket. Sometimes I will put a mirror in the loft and they will just prance and preen in front of it. They give vanity a new meaning.
> Aren't pigeons great!


That sounds wonderful UncleBuck! Coffee, paper, comfy chair, pigeons! What more could one want.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Meet Lazlo and Lily!*

Lazlo:










Lily:










The two of them:










Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, aren't they the cutest!! Such BIG eyes... Beautiful colors!

I have to laugh about Lazlo's voice. WoeBeGone, my West of England Tumbler was soooo quiet when I first got him. But, once he found his voice...well, he can belt TOO!! 

Give those cuties love, hugs and scritches from

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Glad you enjoyed the photos and "hollering" story, Shi! I know Daryl is probably just counting the days until it's warm enough to send Laz and Lily to her.

Sounds like your WoeBeGone has become quite a character himself! 

Terry


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

they are the cutest little bumpy headed bigggggg eye buggers you will ever see lol thanks for sharing them with us all


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Aw I am happy to see they have settled in and Laz is making the usual ruckus.

He and Friedman got into quite the shouting contest here.
I am so happy you like them, Daryl you must be going nuts waiting to FINALLY get your babies!!!

This evening I was in the loft fussing with something and Friedman literally leapt out of his nestbox onto my shirt - you know, because he thinks he's Chuck Norris. So I punished him with head kisses and smooshing. He was outraged of course.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

karijo said:


> This evening I was in the loft fussing with something and Friedman literally leapt out of his nestbox onto my shirt - you know, because he thinks he's Chuck Norris. So I punished him with head kisses and smooshing. He was outraged of course.


Uh Oh! Gonna have to turn you in to the Budapest Tumbler mauling crisis intervention center or something!  Laz and Lily were in the "fleece" box just for cage cleaning and a photo op .. same for the ducklings!

Terry


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I know. I am seriously in need of an intervention... he is so abusive.
Ugh but I love the little stupid!

Too bad _he_ wasn't out when the Cooper's came by today, he would have totally karate-chopped it to death (in his mind anyway).


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are just the cutest little buggers.... 

Your Friedman sounds just like my Cosmo, nothing bothers him, and he only has one good eye too. He flirts and flirts with all my homer ladies, and they look at him like he is a joke....or something, but he is unrelentless in his pursuing as _HE_ sees himself as such a stud. He can give me such a wing slap when I approach him on the side of his good eye. But he is all mine when I catch him on the blind side ....I love his antics!!

Laz and Lily are just way over the top in cuteness and beautiful!!!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Snow, snow, and more snow. We got blasted last week, really getting slammed today, and I hear we're supposed to get more next weekend. At the rate we're going, Terry's going to have to fit my kids out with snowshoes,, give the birds a map,and point them in the right direction.
Spring is supposed to be here in about 2 weeks. I'll believe when I see it. Thankfully, I don't have to work today, and I've seen robins all winter long. I don't know how they've survived this weather, as they usually head south for the winter.
My bird feeder is covered with snow, but the cardinal pair was cleaning out the snow when I came to Kel's to use the computer, so beautiful, that bright red bird on the clean with snow. I'll try to steal Kel's camera to take pics. I also haveto take pics of Beeper for all of you, too.
Hugs,
Daryl, who has to go shovel snow, now


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Snow, snow, and more snow. We got blasted last week, really getting slammed today, and I hear we're supposed to get more next weekend. At the rate we're going, Terry's going to have to fit my kids out with snowshoes,, give the birds a map,and point them in the right direction.
> Spring is supposed to be here in about 2 weeks. I'll believe when I see it. Thankfully, I don't have to work today, and I've seen robins all winter long. I don't know how they've survived this weather, as they usually head south for the winter.
> My bird feeder is covered with snow, but the cardinal pair was cleaning out the snow when I came to Kel's to use the computer, so beautiful, that bright red bird on the clean with snow. I'll try to steal Kel's camera to take pics. I also haveto take pics of Beeper for all of you, too.
> Hugs,
> Daryl, who has to go shovel snow, now


We got wammied last night too. Haven't seen this much snow since we left MI in 2001. This is VERY unusual for us. I'll post some pics in a little while. We had to clean off our bird feeder too and clear a spot on the ground. The poor morning doves couldn't even land without sinking about 8 inches into the snow.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Bon Voyage Lily and Lazlo!*

Lil and Laz are on their way to Daryl as of about an hour ago. They should be arriving by 3 PM on Thursday. I have so enjoyed having these darling little temporary residents! Their tracking # is EB 890830592 US for any who would like to keep up with their progress on the journey home.

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, the kids are here in the state of Maine somewhere. They wewre processed in Scarborough (south of me) late last night. No call from local P.O. this morning, but Kelly is going to go check there after dropping kids off at preschool/daycare.
Daryl


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Yippee, the babies are here. They look great. Laz grumped and growled the whole time Kelly held him. Lily stayed calm, cool and collected while in my hands.
Terry, thans you for loving and caring for my babies.
Kari Jo, thanks for selling me these beauties.
Now, we are off for home, big cage, fresh food and water.
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HOW SUPER, Daryl!! SO GLAD THEY ARRIVED SAFELY!! 

But *sigh* pictures would be nice along with pics of your spoiled pet shop "baby!" 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Cuteness overload! Glad they arrived safely!

I won't mention that we've had record breaking temps of 95 here this week.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pigeonmama said:


> Yippee, the babies are here. They look great. Laz grumped and growled the whole time Kelly held him. Lily stayed calm, cool and collected while in my hands.
> Terry, thans you for loving and caring for my babies.
> Kari Jo, thanks for selling me these beauties.
> Now, we are off for home, big cage, fresh food and water.
> Daryl


I'm so glad they arrived early and are fine ..

Pictures, please when you can!

I already miss the little "buggers"

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I am glad they made it safely to their new home...yes.... pictures please!!??


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

*Laz and Lil hit the "Big Times"*

Well, the kids and I went to a poultry show yesterday. I showed Laz, Lil and 4 figuritas. As soon as I entered the building, I knew I didn't stand a chance of winning a thing, when I saw who had pigeons entered. There's this old fella from Ct., he beats me every year with his Cappuchines. There is just no beating this guy. He was also showing some nice Priests, along with chickens. Dad gum, didn't he get Best Pigeon with a yellow hen Cap. Buuuutttt, who do you think won reserve pigeon? It was PT's own little Lil. She done us proud, folks, got reserve of class and reserve champion. The old fella asked if I was showing at Sturbridge, and I said I wasn't sure. He suggested I show Lil, that she was as good a sfbt as he's ever seen, and he has judged at Sturbridge and other pigeon shows in the past.
Out of 10 birds on champion row, this man had 3 champions and one reserve champion, and he ended up with champion of the show with a bantam cochin pullet (chicken).
Laz and Lil were so glad to get home and back to their little pigeon palace and wooden egg.
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Well, the kids and I went to a poultry show yesterday. I showed Laz, Lil and 4 figuritas. As soon as I entered the building, I knew I didn't stand a chance of winning a thing, when I saw who had pigeons entered. There's this old fella from Ct., he beats me every year with his Cappuchines. There is just no beating this guy. He was also showing some nice Priests, along with chickens. Dad gum, didn't he get Best Pigeon with a yellow hen Cap. Buuuutttt, who do you think won reserve pigeon? It was PT's own little Lil. She done us proud, folks, got reserve of class and reserve champion. The old fella asked if I was showing at Sturbridge, and I said I wasn't sure. He suggested I show Lil, that she was as good a sfbt as he's ever seen, and he has judged at Sturbridge and other pigeon shows in the past.
> Out of 10 birds on champion row, this man had 3 champions and one reserve champion, and he ended up with champion of the show with a bantam cochin pullet (chicken).
> Laz and Lil were so glad to get home and back to their little pigeon palace and wooden egg.
> Daryl



Congrats to Lil!! Did you take pictures? Think you need to take her to Sturbridge.........


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well done, Lil! Congratulations, Daryl! I think you might oughta take that advice and go to the big show with your little 'uns!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Way to go and congratulations!!!


----------

